# Just got 3 new chicks last week



## xxFreyjaxx (May 8, 2018)

Hi All! 
I am a sort of newbie in that I raised 3 chicks last summer and my big girls are laying consistently since January. 

My new girls are from Meyer and a mix of “rare” breeds but I have no idea what! I have been reading like crazy and looking at photos and I think I may have 3 EE. I was simply looking to add to my small flock. They are two weeks old yesterday and very healthy, curious and active. I already have my run for them together and plan to use two separate coops simply because it will be easier to get the little ones outside at the appropriate age without the danger of my older girls being aggressive. 

I love birds of all kinds but I am so allergic to all other inside birds that I can only have chickens. I have found that they are every bit as fun and silly as my parrots that I had to give up plus I love the benefit of fresh eggs for my family. 

I just wanted to introduce myself and I will post pics of all of my girls once I log in on my phone. Maybe you all can help me figure out what kind of girls I have and I am glad to hear any pointers you may have ..........in life one never stops learning


----------



## xxFreyjaxx (May 8, 2018)

These are photos of the new babies when I got them and then again on Sunday. Not great photos but will post more without the heat lamp on to show their coloring.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

xxFreyjaxx said:


> View attachment 29566
> View attachment 29567
> View attachment 29568
> View attachment 29569
> ...


Welcome! I can't help you with the breeds but they certainly do look cute


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Awww cute!!!


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

And welcome!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Welcome! No clue on breeds but they are adorable. Easter eggers are very common, so if yougot rare breeds they might not be them. The dark one with the muffs could be an ameracauna if the hatchery sells pure ameracaunas


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!!You might have EE's there.I thought I saw ear muffs on 2 of them.It'll be easier to tell once they get feathers.I love a good mystery,don't you?I would get a mystery chick in my order and I had fun figuring out what breed it is,except the Polish with it's hair-do(it was always a cockeral,though).They're good layers with nice personalities but they can be a little flighty,


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Welcome to the forum!!!You might have EE's there.I thought I saw ear muffs on 2 of them.It'll be easier to tell once they get feathers.I love a good mystery,don't you?I would get a mystery chick in my order and I had fun figuring out what breed it is,except the Polish with it's hair-do(it was always a cockeral,though).They're good layers with nice personalities but they can be a little flighty,


I had fun with my mystery chicks last year! They were actually quite simple to name since they had 5 toes - salmon faverolles!
They have grown up to be the clowns of the barnyard, adorable little things


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Next time I order chicks I'm gonna get some salmon faverolles.I was thinking of a flock made up of breeds from around the world.Already crossed off the Saipin(sp?)jungle fowl,it's too cold here but they sounded like neat chickens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Cute chicks! I'm sure NM can tell us what they are. I don't know.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

xxFreyjaxx said:


> Hi All!
> I am a sort of newbie in that I raised 3 chicks last summer and my big girls are laying consistently since January.
> 
> My new girls are from Meyer and a mix of "rare" breeds but I have no idea what! I have been reading like crazy and looking at photos and I think I may have 3 EE. I was simply looking to add to my small flock. They are two weeks old yesterday and very healthy, curious and active. I already have my run for them together and plan to use two separate coops simply because it will be easier to get the little ones outside at the appropriate age without the danger of my older girls being aggressive.
> ...


Welcome!! We're glad to have you here.

I'm no good with breeds either but I think they are all adorable. I agree the dark one could be Ameracauna, I don't see a muff on the others really but that dark one maybe does. It'll be easier to see those kinds of details when you can get pictures without the red lamp.


----------

